# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Cannot upload attachment onto Excel Forum

## bwmuhich

I've been trying to upload a basic .xlsx file for the past week and when I click on the attachment to upload it to the new thread I'm trying to post, the thinking icon comes up but when it disappears, the file that I selected to upload never uploads.  I have not encountered this issue in the past.  

Please help.

----------


## alansidman

Click on GO ADVANCED and use the paperclip icon to open the upload window.

View Pic

----------


## bwmuhich

I tried again using your suggestion, but I get the following error message:

500 [IOErrorEvent type="ioError" bubbles=false cancelable=false eventPhase=2 test="error #2038"].

----------


## alansidman

See attached tutorial

----------


## bwmuhich

I've tried that avenue multiple times to no avail.

----------


## alansidman

At this point, I've exhausted my knowledge of the issue.  What browser are you using?  Have you tried using a different one?  Same issue or not?  Do you have virus protection?  Is it up to date?  These are the types of questions I would be looking at now in an attempt to resolve the issue if I had it.  I believe that it is something on your machine and not the forum as the upload function works for others and myself.

----------


## protonLeah

Do you have javascript and cookies enabled for the forum?

----------


## newdoverman

How large is the file? If it is more than 1MB ZIP it and send the archive. Much larger ZIP files are allowed.

----------


## arlu1201

If you go to your settings (USER CP) and then on the left select My Account -> General Settings.  Scroll down, you will see Miscellaneous Options.  In the 2nd option there, you will see Enhanced Attachment Uploading.  Select Enhanced Attachment Uploading Off and try uploading the file again.

----------


## bwmuhich

I tried your suggestion and then when I clicked the file upload button, I was sent to another screen that said:

vBulletin Message

bwmuhich, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

    Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
    If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

----------


## arlu1201

In which forum were you trying to upload the file?  Also did you check the file size as pointed out earlier?

----------


## bwmuhich

The GENERAL forum.  File size is extremely small (10kb).

----------

